# Video Review of JJ Slots Track



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Micyou03 took the time to do a video review of JJ Slots Track. The video is a showcases of how different brands of cars perform. There is also a second video of the cars using the optional 18v power supply.
http://www.jwlslotcars.net/JJHOinfo.html

Thanks, Jeff


----------

